# VIP222 ExpressVu Equivilent



## waveqam (May 21, 2010)

Good day,

I know that EchoStar makes the VIP222 for DishNetwork. They also make STB's for ExpressVu. As I understand it, the DishNetwork STBs and the ExpressVu STBs are the same hardware with different Firmwares loads and slightly different model numbers.

What would be the correct Model Number for the VIP222 in the ExpressVu world.

Thanx


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Does not exist for Bell. Bell only sells castrated versions of the 612 and 211K as well as the 111. Thats it.


----------



## waveqam (May 21, 2010)

peano said:


> Does not exist for Bell. Bell only sells castrated versions of the 612 and 211K as well as the 111. Thats it.


Thanx for letting me know - WaveQam


----------

